# This is really sad



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2012)

http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/ ... _ave_store


----------



## TGV (Sep 17, 2012)

There is not much more to say.

Although, actually, it makes me want to shout "IT'S A PHONE, FOR #*$&#$*&#*"!!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 17, 2012)

No - THIS is really sad.

http://www.examiner.com/article/fans-li ... ay-concert


----------



## Ed (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got an iphone 4S., I dont see the point in buying the absolute best stuff, it will be much cheaper in a few years but if you've started to buy the best you have to keep buying or else you're back where you started. I dont want to get on the train.


----------



## windshore (Sep 17, 2012)

Ed @ 9/17/2012 said:


> I just got an iphone 4S., I dont see the point in buying the absolute best stuff, it will be much cheaper in a few years but if you've started to buy the best you have to keep buying or else you're back where you started. I dont want to get on the train.



wow, that's sad... :wink:


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2012)

iphone 4s is so yesterday.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2012)

It's disconcerting to know how materialist our society has become....


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2012)

It's nice to see the supply side economics in action instead of the fake demand side Wall Street balance sheet boosts we have grown numb to....

As a kid we lined up for Hendrix tickets overnight, I was only 12 or 13 but these are great memories.
To me phones are no biggie, but my son has been busting my balls for one of these. I told him straight A's and you get one, plus a new XBox shoot 'em up game.
Works great for me..
Since it's a public school, anyone with a couple of years in a private school can pass those exams with their eyes closed...


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no iPhone!

Am I a grandpa then?


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2012)

chimuelo @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> It's nice to see the supply side economics in action instead of the fake demand side Wall Street balance sheet boosts we have grown numb to....
> 
> As a kid we lined up for Hendrix tickets overnight, I was only 12 or 13 but these are great memories.
> To me phones are no biggie, but my son has been busting my balls for one of these. I told him straight A's and you get one, plus a new XBox shoot 'em up game.
> ...



My son too. Settled and got him an ipod instead. He's only 11, why does he need a phone better than mine? :lol: 

Tough in this society. Teaching the little ones there's more to life than the latest gadget. Trying to teach him now that if he wants the toys, he needs to think about doing something to earn it, and not just expect that Dad is going to go out and buy it, just because he's a swell guy. He looked at me all puzzled.

In the end though. It's a really hard time for parents. Every friggin' gadget getting the little one's attention. But, I try to remember what it was like when I was little. If the iphone was out when I was 11, I would have been all over that. I even have a hard time keeping myself away from his ipod. Cool stuff, no doubt about it.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 17, 2012)

I've stood in line twice, not this time around though. It's fun. A bunch of geeks hanging out, you're the first one with the new gadget, Apple hands out Dove bars and water while you're in line. They're not hurting anyone, what's the problem. It's probably the first daylight some of these guys have seen in months.


----------



## Niah (Sep 17, 2012)

That's nothing compared to this http://articles.cnn.com/2012-08-10/asia/world_asia_china-kidney-ipad-trial_1_beihu-district-illegal-kidney-trade-yuan (http://articles.cnn.com/2012-08-10/asia ... trade-yuan)

It's a cult now


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 17, 2012)

Who would have ever thought that small phones would be more important than the things that matter most?

And we are writing the year 2012!


----------



## robh (Sep 17, 2012)

synthetic @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> I've stood in line twice, not this time around though. It's fun. A bunch of geeks hanging out, you're the first one with the new gadget, Apple hands out Dove bars and water while you're in line. They're not hurting anyone, what's the problem. It's probably the first daylight some of these guys have seen in months.


 Dove bars! Now THAT would almost be worth waiting in line for!

Rob


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2012)

Amen Jose.
My kids idols prior to Basketball were JayZ, Kanye West, etc.
I silently allowed this as I had Hendrix on my wall, Joplin and we rooted for Ali while the neighborhood men yelled colorful metaphors during the fights, so I try and relate.

But now that he is into the BBall heroes I am much more relieved.
He also has a Barely Ableton Alive DAW with 45 Scope DSPs, which he also earned as those cards were going for 1000 USD used at the time..........little smart ass. 8)

You're only a kid once, but still, he waits for Sprint in November to get his.
Only another 2 year contract and 79 USD monthly for Gold Members.....


----------



## jleckie (Sep 17, 2012)

I think what angers me is how those that already own iPhones and have cell plans are punished to pay full pop for the newer fones. 

So much for customer appreciation. Well- I will have to wait until 2013 Sometime in July to buy for what the new customers pay. But I will because I am a true mac addict. :/


----------



## SamiMatar (Sep 17, 2012)

5 minutes after I saw the iPhone 5 video on Apple's site, my iPhone 4 was on eBay. What a joke.

Got me an S3. I'm so happy I don't have to deal with iTunes anymore.


----------



## rgames (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet most of those folks are doing some sort of publicity for themselves or some interest they're paid to represent. The Apple image engine can be used quite effectively for non-Apple products: the zealotry people show towards Apple can be transferred to other products because Apple fanatics are especially submissive to other ties to Apple. For example, there are many fewer iPhone users than Android phone users but there are many more companies that tie themselves to the iPhone than to Android phones.

I call it "Collateral Marketing".

People did the same thing with the Catholic Church for several hundred years because people do crazy things in the name of religion. Or is it brand loyalty? Hard to tell the difference, isn't it?

rgames


----------



## Tatu (Sep 17, 2012)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> I have no iPhone!



You're so out. Both musically and individually.


----------



## TGV (Sep 18, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> ... I dont see the point in buying the absolute best stuff ...


Yeah. They're gear sluts! We've got no idea what that even means!!


----------



## midphase (Sep 18, 2012)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> I have no iPhone!
> 
> Am I a grandpa then?



I don't know...but I hope you have a fun and happy birthday today Gunther!!!


----------



## Niah (Sep 18, 2012)

What can you do with an iphone that you can't do already with your DAW?


----------



## TGV (Sep 18, 2012)

Niah @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> What can you do with an iphone that you can't do already with your DAW?


Play Angry Birds, duh!

I'm not even kidding. Some time ago, I spoke to a young girl, a friend of my daughter, aged 9 by then I think, and she wanted to have a mobile phone. When I inquired why, she said: for making pictures, listening to music, playing games...


----------



## George Caplan (Sep 18, 2012)

i love the new iphone. when I see 700 bucks a share to me it's incoming revenue.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 18, 2012)

I once made over $80,000.00 in a single day from placing a lot of call options on Apple with paper trading... it was the most fake money I ever made.

In cell phone related news I fixed my broken Blackberry Torch last week by accidentally smashing it on the floor while making my bed. I had broken it 6 months ago by dropping it and this time it somehow fixed itself back like new.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm still using my Nokia that I got 9 years ago. It still allows me to make calls and send texts, so I don't need anything else. :roll: 

D


----------



## Kejero (Sep 19, 2012)

I have no idea what could possibly be so exciting about a new smartphone. I really have no idea, it baffles me. Could someone explain this?
This whole iPhone thing seems like some sort of mass hype or something. People telling eachother how awesome this gadget is, and people starting to believe it, and eventually not even questioning it. I just don't see how the actual value such a device provides to a person's life actually justifies neither the hype nor the price tag. Or is it really just more about _having_ it than _using_ it?

I do have a smartphone myself. Got me one with the largest screen I could find. I find texting a handy means of communication, but I was never good at typing with a regular cell phone, so the virtual keyboard of a smartphone is valuable to me. Other than that I enjoy reading the newspaper on the can. And calling. It's handy that it takes pictures and has a flash light too. But I feel there must be a lot of other things you can do with it that I probably just don't know about to get people extatic about it...


----------



## paulcole (Sep 19, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> In cell phone related news I fixed my broken Blackberry Torch last week by accidentally smashing it on the floor while making my bed.



You make your own bed? How?


----------



## TGV (Sep 19, 2012)

paulcole @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > In cell phone related news I fixed my broken Blackberry Torch last week by accidentally smashing it on the floor while making my bed.
> ...


When you have been trying to give that high string line a really legato and you notice a bit of fatigue after 72 hours, you take a couple of gear boxes, some of the polystyrene in which the gear was packed, grab a coat, and sleep it off. That's how you make a bed.

These poor iPhone 5 buyers: their gear box is way too small to sleep in.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 19, 2012)

To be fair, whilst it is sad to wait in line for hours etc, they are genius gadgets. Just like you have iPhone lovers, you equally have an anti-iPhone crowd. Same as with any big gadget/make/company/establishment.

I have recently got myself an iPhone 4S about 4 months ago. I also bought an iPad 3. Before that, I bought myself an iPod Classic 160GB. I didn't buy these on a whim or for the name/trend though. I used to have an Android HTC Desire HD phone, an Android Archos 101IT tablet and a Sony Walkman mp3 player. As much as I tried to be anti-Apple and refuse to buy into their 'hype', eventually I've just realised I was just shooting myself in the foot. Whereas there is mass over-hype, Apple's products are the market leaders in my opinion.

I have no regret about getting my iPhone, the iPad is by far the best and smoothest tablet I've ever tried and nothing comes close to my iPod 160GB for music (apart from my 32GB iPhone). To me, it's not the hype, Apple's products just 'work'. They look good, reliable, stable and do what you need them to without any pauses, crashes, freezes or huge delays like on products such as Android-based ones.

That's my opinion on it anyway. And, I can't wait for iOS 6 to be released later today. If history is to repeat itself, it'll be released at 6pm UK time (10am PST). Not bothered about the iPhone 5, but iOS 6 does look like it has some interesting and good features.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 20, 2012)

That's just awful.

Oh wait, I bought Apple stock at $320. Never mind!


Btw, I agree that Apple is a big bad gorilla, but what's y'all's take on Amazon? Apple just wants to control all gadgets and media. Amazon wants the WORLD, chico.


----------



## Bunford (Sep 20, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Thu 20 Sep said:


> what's y'all's take on Amazon? Apple just wants to control all gadgets and media. Amazon wants the WORLD, chico.



I think you'll find that it's Tesco who are trying to take over the World! Anything from stores to loans and mortgages to mobile network to online stores. Even rumours of upcoming estate agency as well. Was sickened that I travelled to South East Asia and on getting to Koh Samui one of the first things I saw was a Tesco store. They're bad enough in the UK, now taking over the World with France, Belgium, Spain, Thailand, China and more getting introduced to the Tesco treatment.

I now shop at Asda in an anti-Tesco stance :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 20, 2012)

That's just awful. 

Oh wait, I bought Apple stock at $135. Never mind!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2012)

midphase @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Sep 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no iPhone!
> ...



Thanks a lot, I had a nice one! o-[][]-o


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 20, 2012)

*This is sadder...*


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 20, 2012)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> That's just awful.
> 
> Oh wait, I bought Apple stock at $135. Never mind!



But you're sad for da people, 'cause that's how you roll.


----------



## Kejero (Sep 21, 2012)

And then there's this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LATEST-APPLE-IPHONE-FIVE-64GB-UNLOCKED-BLACK-5LATE-NEXT-DAY-DEL-NO-RESERVE-/261100001641?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3ccac5d969 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/LATEST-APPLE-IP ... 3ccac5d969)


----------



## Kejero (Sep 21, 2012)

And this :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AD5Fx4QrqU&feature=em-uploademail (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AD5Fx4Q ... ploademail)


----------

